# Kuota dealers



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I picked mine up back in early '08 and it's been a nice bike for me. The following season, that dealer stopped carrying them. I asked but was given the answer, we just decided to not carry the line. Hmm...ok. So I looked at Kuota USA's new dealer listing...another shop. Now with '09 closing, I see that they are no longer listed as a dealer ...seems that Kuota is making rounds but no one dealer sticks with them beyond a season...???

IDK how dealership guidelines are...just makes me wonder why it isn't consistent?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll tell you why. Kuota is a bunch of ASSES. They think their bikes are the best and they demand Dealers to stock 20+ frames and take up more floor space for the line. That's why Dealers drop them. Their Reps are just as bad and nothing is ever in stock. This is coming from someone who is very good friends with an Ex-Dealer.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a deep suspicion I'd receive a response like that. Sad...for Kuota.  Thanks.


----------



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that Kuota is demanding dealers to carry 20+ frames. My local dealer where I picked up my Kross bike doesn't have that many bikes on the floor.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm completely outside the bike industry so I dunno how these dealer issue are. It would be interesting what Trek, Specialized and Giant ask of their participating dealers. Locally, the shops are well stocked with well more than 20 bikes in multiple sizes. Kuota being a much smaller name to them, 20 is a big order to have as inventory.


----------

